# Smelt Spearing



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I saw a video on smelt spearing ( don't know where it was from)
and thought it might be fun!
So I'm wondering is it legal here in Michigan (Gull Lk.) 

Thanks......... Drake


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)




----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

page 12 of the fishing guide

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FishingGuide_11-low-res_347106_7.pdf


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have seen it done on Higgins lake, Dont know if its legal.


----------

